# animierte .gif's in java einbinden



## Bruegge (17. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein schönes animiertes bild, das ich als SplashScreen in meine applikation einbinden will. Zur Zeit sieht mein Code folgendermaßen aus:


```
public class SplashScreen extends JWindow {
	ImageIcon loading = new ImageIcon("loading.gif");
	
	public SplashScreen() {
		setSize(352,288);
		setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		setVisible(true);
		
		JLabel lblLoading = new JLabel(loading);
		lblLoading.setSize(352, 288);
		add(lblLoading);
		
		new LoginFrame(false); // Hier starte ich meine eigentliche anwendung.
		this.dispose();
	}
}
```

Das problem mit diesem Code ist das das Bild viel schneller und unregelmäßiger animiert ist als es eigentlich sein sollte. Es "flackert" ein wenig und manchmal stockt es ganz.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, wie man ein animiertes bild wirklich einbindet? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MFG Christian


----------



## Ariol (17. Feb 2008)

```
JFrame f = new JFrame();
		ImageIcon ii = new ImageIcon("feuer006.gif");
		f.setLayout(new GridLayout(4,4));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.add(new JButton(ii));
		f.pack();
		f.setVisible(true);
		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
```

Also bei mir ruckelt da nix...


----------



## Bruegge (17. Feb 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich habe deinen code bei mir eingefügt und es ist nach wie vor das selbe ergebnis, das bild scheint seine animation extrem schnell abzuspielen, sodass es scheint als flackere es


----------



## Ariol (17. Feb 2008)

Hast du das gif mal in einem Browser geöffnet?

Dann siehst du ob's evtl. am gif selbst liegt.


----------



## Bruegge (17. Feb 2008)

Joar also im browser siehts wunderbar aus :|


----------



## Bruegge (17. Feb 2008)

Aber du hast recht, ich werd mal ein paar andere gifs testen...


----------



## Bruegge (17. Feb 2008)

Entschuldige das ich deine Zeit geraubt hab, es lag tatsächlich an dem bild. zwar wird es im browser normal angezeigt, in meiner applikation jedoch nicht. wenn ich jedoch ein anderes bild nehme funktioniert es.

vielen dank trotzdem!

Christian


----------



## Gast (20. Feb 2008)

Das Problem hatt ich aber auch, weiss wer an was das (am Bild) liegen könnt? Weil ich hab leider kein anderes funktionierendes Bild gehabt und musst mir meins deswegen selbst animieren :/


----------

